# Forum Home Renovation Structural Renovation  Approximate cost to build a Double Garage

## lrl

Hi All, 
Can anyone out there give me an approximate cost to build a new double garage in Brisbane?  
My house has an existing brick double garage (with a tile roof) that I want to convert into a lounge room/home theatre room. I want to put a new double garage, approximately 6m x 7m, in front of the existing double garage. I already have a concrete driveway that is wide enough to be floor of the new garage. The new garage will have a flat colour-bond roof, and instead of brick I thought to use something like blueboard for the walls (and then render over the boards). I want to re-use the existing garage door. The new garage will need to be physically connected to the existing garage (i.e. it won't be a stand-alone garage). On the front of the garage I want to have a simple fascia to hide the roof line. 
My driveway is long enough such that the front of the new garage will be 6m from the road, so I don't think I will have an issue with the local council.  
I have had a good search through the forums but I didn't find an answer to what I am looking for. So I hope someone will be able to help me out! 
Cheers 
Luke

----------


## Random Username

$600-900 per square meter would be a good starting guess....$25-30k  http://www.bmcc.nsw.gov.au/download....4B2BE183BE338B

----------


## lrl

Thank you for the reply and the link. 
I know this is a tough question without seeing a picture and knowing the thickness of the concrete, but would the existing concrete driveway be strong enough/meet the requirements to be the floor of the new garage? 
Luke

----------


## Random Username

Probably not if we are talking about footing for the structure...but you are getting deep into 'it depends' territory.  Really, ripping up and replacing the existing concrete isn't going to add too much more to the price.

----------


## toooldforthis

> Hi All, 
> the front of the new garage will be 6m from the road, so I don't think I will have an issue with the local council.

  hmmm, depends on the council maybe, but sometimes it is alignments of frontages, inc neighbours, that count and not the actual setback

----------

